# best way to make coconut hides?



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

has anyone ever made there own coconut hide, i bought a few coconuts in the local supermarket and wantin to make them into hides for my lil corns and my leo's but so far its taken me ages and not even half way there, 

just wondering if there is a good way to make them that does not take 2 days 

open to any idea's, if not will need to find a pet shop and pretend i made them hehe:whistling2:


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

im going to do the same thing with a few coconuts,

I think what im going to cut a hole in the side, and leave it somewhere outside for a few days for it to go mouldy then wash it out and sterlise it.

Or slice the bottom off at an angle, then scoop insides out then drill another hole in the side higher up.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

The way i did mine was to drill a hole remove the milk and then chuck it in the oven for a good few hours to dry and shrivel the flesh inside. It also makes the shell easier to crack and its thick enough to be glued back together once you have split it.

Marina


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Is removing the actual edible part of the coconut important?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes because other wise it will rot and breed fungus!

Marina


----------

